# Anyone know about Shyre poodles in ohio or Light n lively in New york?



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

There is a light n lovely mini poodle in our neighborhood who definitely does not show or compete.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

We have mini and standard poodle service dogs on the forum. If you like trip on over to the Poodle Service Dogs sub-forum and read up on them. My Asta is a 50 lb male standard so larger than you would want. Think a small-sized standard or a mini depending on the tasks you will need the dog to perform should work for you. Any breeder I would think would be more than happy to have a service dog from their program.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That sounds like ample activity for a poodle who’s been handpicked for service work. But...is your plan to have both your Anatolian mix and this new dog in an apartment together? Because my biggest concern would be their compatibility, especially in a confined space.

And what’s your reason for not wanting a moyen? Peggy was sold to us as a “small standard” and she’s actually matured to quite an average height: 23.5” at the withers.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Icarus redwings said:


> someone recently told me that minis have way more energy then a standard even with daily exercise and training theyre way more energetic. Is this true?


I wrote this shortly after my miniature boys turned two years. They're 5y old now and not much has changed.

_I'm on minis number six & seven. I'm always surprised and puzzled by the descriptions of minis being the most busy or energetic. It may be that I haven't seen any of mine that way since I've never had any poodles except minis, so I have nothing to compare.

Were mine busy and energetic as puppies? Yes, and then they napped then woke up and went right back to puppyish behaviors. I currently have two brothers just over two years old, so, also yes, they will instigate each other, and then they nap .

Do they bark at people and dogs walking on the sidewalk in front of the house? Yes, my fault for not being a good trainer, then they lay down and nap .

Do they race around the back yard chasing each other? Yes, and then they come in and nap .

I take them both for a walk daily, weather dependent, almost a mile. They come home energized and play for about half an hour, then they nap .

I would describe them all as alert and interested, active but with an off switch._

I think poodles are pretty adaptable and in tune with their people so if your lifestyle is low key, your poodle will likely follow your lead.

****

I wouldn't rule out contacting any breeder who appeals to you, just because they have shown and competed with their poodles.

They're more likely to keep the potential conformation prospects themselves or co-own with another breeder or handler. As for other performance competitions, they'll be as proud as you would be, if that was what you and the poodle wanted to do. They won't _expect_ it of any new family.

I would bring up early on that you're looking for an assistance dog. That will help them in helping you when it's time to select a pup. If their lines aren't quite the right match, ask them if they can recommend another breeder whose program might match your needs better. The PCA referral folks will also help there.

Until an active member who has personal experience with Shyre or Light n Lively pop in, here's some search results.

(8) Search results for query: shyre | Poodle Forum
(8) Search results for query: "light n lively" | Poodle Forum 

****

(This came up in the other thread. The perceived medium poodle size would be ideal. Finding a conscientious breeder of them is the hard part.)


----------



## Icarus redwings (7 mo ago)

Getting ready said:


> There is a light n lovely mini poodle in our neighborhood who definitely does not show or compete.


Really? I think it says on her website that she prefers to sell to those who are going to show or do agility.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Icarus redwings said:


> Really? I think it says on her website that she prefers to sell to those who are going to show or do agility.


It doesn't hurt to ask. A good breeder places her dogs in a home that is suited for them. My Galen comes from a breeder that shows, and he's happy when pups go on to show careers. Galen is a pretty boy, but his curly tail would have torpedoed his chances in the ring. Galen got a pet career instead. In contrast, I reached out to another breeder a couple years ago for a small standard. Unlike Galen's breeder, this breeder told me her litter was likely to be high energy high drive, and she wanted them in sporting homes. So really, it could go either way; you won't know unless you ask.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Icarus redwings said:


> Really? I think it says on her website that she prefers to sell to those who are going to show or do agility.





Light n' lively said:


> But those puppies that I do not keep, I try to place with people who will care for and love them as much as I do as either obedience/agility dogs and /or *family companions*.


 Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I can't speak to Light N' Lively (like you, I'm 2-3 years out from pulling the trigger but focusing on a Standard), but I can say having been peripherally around the show world most of my life, please don't feel these dogs or their breeders are too "high class." My first pup was out of some heavy hitters (a #1 in breed and a ROM bitch who produced 9 CH). If a set of co-owners/co-breeders took enough time and care to mentor a child (I was 12 when I met them!) then any serious potential buyer whose a good fit for the breed can be in the pool. Any coolness you may perceive in the ring/prep area is focus. And perhaps...a bit of protection if you're new to the breed. As @Skylar has noted, some pups are always destined to be companions, and a home willing to wait a few years and do the research is a great sign for any breeder!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My toy boy Leonard is a show fail from Rodell as in too tall , 10 generations of champions and grand champions on all side of his pedigree he is wonderful, beautiful and healthy. A wonderful companion. Nothing too High class here, they are still dogs with good genetics


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Skylar said it


----------



## Icarus redwings (7 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> It doesn't hurt to ask. A good breeder places her dogs in a home that is suited for them. My Galen comes from a breeder that shows, and he's happy when pups go on to show careers. Galen is a pretty boy, but his curly tail would have torpedoed his chances in the ring. Galen got a pet career instead. In contrast, I reached out to another breeder a couple years ago for a small standard. Unlike Galen's breeder, this breeder told me her litter was likely to be high energy high drive, and she wanted them in sporting homes. So really, it could go either way; you won't know unless you ask.


Oh okay. I thought when breeders say they want to sell their pups only as certian prospects that means its not up for debate meaning if they want to sell them as show prospects they wont sell to someone whos not intrested in doing show period. I didnt think it was a situational sort of thing where they may agree sometimes but other times not.


----------



## Icarus redwings (7 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That sounds like ample activity for a poodle who’s been handpicked for service work. But...is your plan to have both your Anatolian mix and this new dog in an apartment together? Because my biggest concern would be their compatibility, especially in a confined space.
> 
> And what’s your reason for not wanting a moyen? Peggy was sold to us as a “small standard” and she’s actually matured to quite an average height: 23.5” at the withers.


See thats the thing again of why im hesitant on getting a standard and why I dont want a moyen. Moyens are ussually back yard bred and ive seen the smallest moyen pups turn into 25 inch dogs. I want a predictable dog with a predictable hight. I either need a tall mini (14-15 inches minimum) or a small standard (20-22 inches maximum). Ive seen moyens that are from the same exact litter be 10 inches apart in height and I really don't want that. I want a predictable size so going with a small standard is even scary for me let alone a moyen. 

Its a two bedroom apartment with a large yard. My sister (whos also disabled and has a esa cat) is going to be living with me. Weve already discussed everything and such. As for Bailey, Ive been told by multiple people that im exagerating how he truely is 😅 I dont mean too but my onw trainer said "are you kidding me?? This is the "reactive" dog?? This is gonna be a piece of cake" when She first met him. In my book hes reactive, in her book im over exaggerating and making things sound way worse then they actually are. Like i said before hes not agressive but he certianly isn't cut out for being a service dog either (even though hes already task trained). He has multiple smaller doggy friends too so im not worried he will try to hurt my prospect.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Icarus redwings said:


> See thats the thing again of why im hesitant on getting a standard and why I dont want a moyen. Moyens are ussually back yard bred and ive seen the smallest moyen pups turn into 25 inch dogs. I want a predictable dog with a predictable hight. I either need a tall mini (14-15 inches minimum) or a small standard (20-22 inches maximum). Ive seen moyens that are from the same exact litter be 10 inches apart in height and I really don't want that. I want a predictable size so going with a small standard is even scary for me let alone a moyen.


I think that’s why you may want to seek a true moyen breeder (not to be confused with an inter-variety breeder), because their sizes will be more predictably in the range you want. Moonrise is one example of a breeder working with European lines.

Just be aware: With an Anatolian X and a cat in a two-bedroom apartment, I would expect any good breeder to be wary. Don’t take it personally. They’re going to want to ensure a good fit for their puppy as much as you do. Anatolian Shepherds are typically kept as only dogs and given a large territory to protect. Having doggy friends isn’t really the same as having another dog in their home, working closely with their person.


----------



## Icarus redwings (7 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think that’s why you may want to seek a true moyen breeder (not to be confused with an inter-variety breeder), because their sizes will be more predictably in the range you want. Moonrise is one example of a breeder working with European lines.
> 
> Just be aware: With an Anatolian X and a cat in a two-bedroom apartment, I would expect any good breeder to be wary. Don’t take it personally. They’re going to want to ensure a good fit for their puppy as much as you do. Anatolian Shepherds are typically kept as only dogs and given a large territory to protect. Having doggy friends isn’t really the same as having another dog in their home, working closely with their person.


We have the cat now. He dosn't chase him what so ever. I taught him from the second we got him that its not acceptable and plan to do the same with the next pup. I understand that its not the same as living together but hes had plenty of experience with small dogs. He hasnt been around too many large dogs because the last time he was his neck got latched onto and he ended up with 2 puncture wounds. (Its also the fact that my friends and family mostly have small dogs or dog agressive dogs, so ofc it makes sense for him to be around smaller dogs more. No, this dosn't have anything to do with getting a smaller prospect, ive just found its easier for me to be in public/travel and cheaper in the long run to get a smaller dog. I originally wanted to get a wellbred lab but I was told that news flash its not my ashma that makes me sneeze and cough around heavy shedding dogs, its the fact im allergic to dogs aha 😅) And I believe you might be thinking of Kangels or Central asian shepherds. They're very similar looking but much diffrent. Kangels are known to kill other dogs and even people on sight in order to protect the live stock and are known to be huge and agressive dogs. A wellbred anatolian (which clearly mine is not consitering hes 50% lab 35% anatolian and 15% a mix of supermutt including Retriver, husky, and even 1% terrier) is known for the capability of working well together with multiple other LSG (live stock gaurdians) and other working dogs. Its honestly all about genetics and socialization. Anatolians arn't the ones to attack humans or other dogs unless they come directly into their land (in which is ussually fully fenced in). You can safely have up to 4 anatolians at a time depending on how large your land is, the amount of socialization, and ofc genetics. 

Yeah this is another reason im going to struggle with finding a breeder to sell to me. I could technically label him as just a lab mix but I feel its wrong to not tell them the full truth. Heck even when he was attacked by that dog he didnt try to fight back. He just flopped on the ground yelping. Its hard to express just how wellbehaved he actually is without meeting him. Thats another reason why im leaning towards shyres standards in hopes i can get a pup from one of her smaller girls litter cause she lives close to me. Anyways heres a pic of him for size refrence hes 70 pounds and 35.5 inches from paw to top of his head. Hes almost a year old.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What a sweet face


----------



## Icarus redwings (7 mo ago)

Minie said:


> What a sweet face


Yeah 🥰 Hes task trained and everything. He _technecally_ by law is an at home service dog since hes not agressive, is task trained, and has above average obedience but eh. This was his adoption photo. Even when he was a pup he was extremly smart and cute.
















This was the first time he "tasked" at 5 months old. My leg was bouncing and he nudged me. I did it a few more times and each time he did it.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

In Europe we have four sizes of poodles, toy, miniature, moyen/ medium and standard. I've seen som moyen breeders in the USA with European dogs. There is no interbreeding an therefore they are true to size. 
I agree, in the case of interbreeding, it's potluck.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He is very cute.


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

I tried adopting an Anatolian GSD cross back during COVID. I was assured she had been dog proofed with many dogs/sizes, but it did not work out well, including aggression and hyper-vigilance, which in the suburbs is an issue. Her "Hey, I'm here. You're there, and I know it!" WOOF was unbelievably loud. Lovely girl in the right home/environment, and I don't fault her for not fitting in. I found out after the fact that the rescue I got her from was _super sketchy_, so I worked with a locale rescue transport person to try and get her into Anatolian rescue. They said Anatolians do tend to be dog aggressive if not deeply socialized, so it sounds like you did a great job. However, if a rescue org recognizes aggression as a key factor in the breed, then a Poodle breeder may need some serious convincing. Perhaps a statement/assessment from board certified behaviorist will help?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your Anatolian mix is not yet a year, you say. Breeds that can be highly selective commonly often only begin to exhibit that tendency when they reach adulthood around two years of age. You are a good way from that.

Might be a thought to wait until your handsome guy reaches full maturity to draw final conclusions... Years ago I had an online acquaintance who owned a purebred Anatolian she used for livestock protection. That dog was good with her other dogs (but not with bears!!).


----------



## Pachapoodledad (Dec 17, 2020)

We have a Shyre pup and I cannot say enough good things - everything from health testing and prioritizing genetic diversity when finding a stud, communication before the pups were born, socialization & scent work while they were still with the breeder, the way she assigns dogs purely based on personality and fit, and continued helpfulness almost a year later has all been wonderful.

All that said, I don’t think she’s expecting to breed another litter for at least another year, maybe longer, so if you’re looking for a pup sooner than that you may need to turn elsewhere.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have met two light n lively poodles and both were great. One did agility and the other was just a pet. My dog is from a show breeder and most of her dogs are not placed in show homes. 

Have you looked at Moonrise? They have reputably bred European line moyens in SC.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a Light n Lively poodle, she is 3 1/2. She is a great agility dog, healthy, biddable, and a wonderful temperament. I Would not hesitate to get another poodle from Joan. Pics from our most recent agility trial for context.


----------

